# Jugging for Blues?



## Justin_Smithey (Aug 26, 2011)

I'm hoping some of the more experienced Catfish juggers will chime in.. Im just curious to know what is the recomended depth at this time of the year to target the larger Blues, and How deep do you guys suggest setting the jugs? Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## trotliner (Mar 9, 2011)

Well, I know that there are much more experienced and successful juggers out there that what I am, but this is my method. I have 10 jugs set at 3 to 5 feet. I use them year-round at whatever lake I am at. Set 'em out and chum the area with some milo. Sit back and watch. Sometimes it is a feeding frenzy....sometimes just one every half-hour, but never been skunked and it is a whole lot of fun. Thanks for listening.


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

Justin_Smithey said:


> I'm hoping some of the more experienced Catfish juggers will chime in.. Im just curious to know what is the recomended depth at this time of the year to target the larger Blues, and How deep do you guys suggest setting the jugs? Any help would be greatly appreciated!


Curious to see any answers to this as well. Also curious about water depth to target now and into the colder months.


----------



## firedog4$ (Aug 24, 2004)

I am no expert but I find blue catfish in the flats areas off main creek channels. I was fortunate to catch 2 blue cats last trip out over 20 lbs. The water really has to get below 60 degrees to put them in the shallows. Fresh shad and live bream are the ticket.


----------



## Justin_Smithey (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks firedog! Do you float your jugs or weight them to the bottom?


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I have not jugged in a while, but I used to well on floaters with 36" to 42" of line and a small weight & a single 3/0 to 4/0 circle hook in the warmer months. They are easy to use!
In the dead of winter I would anchor them with 1lb weights and have 3 hooks baited with cut bait(with skin).
Aregular trot line hook will work great. Small ones about 2/0 to 3/0 are best, but I think circle hooks are the best.


----------



## firedog4$ (Aug 24, 2004)

Reply to JUSTIN I use a mix of anchored and floaters . On my floaterrs I have a 3 oz weight to slow down the drift. On windy days, I add a little water to the jug to make the jug drift slower.


----------



## gator409 (Sep 15, 2004)

well me and gator gar went to livingston today. 15'-20' of water. floating jugs, shad, was foggey until 1030 am we left at noon i had 41 cats and gar took 25-30 (not sure) home. top water bite was on today. very little wind.


----------



## wilded (Feb 5, 2006)

gator409 said:


> well me and gator gar went to livingston today. 15'-20' of water. floating jugs, shad, was foggey until 1030 am we left at noon i had 41 cats and gar took 25-30 (not sure) home. top water bite was on today. very little wind.


What depth were your hooks on the jugs set?


----------



## CT (Jun 30, 2009)

My best answer is fish depth where you see bait. Last week on Conroe bait was starting around 25' nothing any deeper. So answer then was around 20' and answer may change next week.


----------



## jamesgreeson (Jan 31, 2006)

A good depth is not deeper than 10-12 feet.drop offs to deep water nearby.


----------



## KingTut (May 19, 2005)

I rig all my jugs with ten feet of tar line (113lb test) with two hooks. One is four feet down the line and the other eight. Personally, more than two hooks gets cumbersome when handling them on deck. I like 5/0 circle hooks tied to 50lb test mono off a swivel with a tiger's paw knot on the tar line. The stiff 50lb mono works like a spring and keeps the hook away from the tar line and free from tangling up.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

KingTut said:


> I rig all my jugs with ten feet of tar line (113lb test) with two hooks. One is four feet down the line and the other eight. Personally, more than two hooks gets cumbersome when handling them on deck. I like 5/0 circle hooks tied to 50lb test mono off a swivel with a tiger's paw knot on the tar line. The stiff 50lb mono works like a spring and keeps the hook away from the tar line and free from tangling up.


Sounds like a sweet rig! Ease of handling is a must when jugging in my book.


----------

